# Buck Sept 13, 1994- July 8,2007



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

:heartbeat

Love to your family and sweet Buck


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I never knew you Buck, but I love you just the same. Godspeed good boy.


----------



## Tessa's Mom (Jun 28, 2007)

Godspeed Buck... you know how loved and missed you are...


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I never knew you Buck, but I love you just the same. Godspeed good boy.


ditto, we will all see you at the bridge and shower you with kisses. take care of my sweet Kyle and Alex, play hard and know that you will never be forgotten, Denise


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I didnt know you Buck but you are loved and one day you will be with your family again one day. I hope you are at peace and are have fun playing with all the of our goldens and pups at the bridge. REST IN PEACE SWEET BOY!!!!


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

God Speed Sweet Lovable Big Guy! 
I know someday you will see your family again and you will lavish them with SO MUCH Doggie LOVE.

Rest assure...You are missed by So many who never knew you personally!

Play hard and run free...Bask in warmth, drink and eat to your hearts desires...Keep all who are chilled warm with your big furry body and love them UNCONDITONALLY!!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Hi Buck

We have already met...remember me? I was the one praying for you...except I called you Buck-a-roo so you wouldnt get me confused with the other million or so people praying for you.

I think you are an amazing boy and you will live in my heart forever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever.

I love you so much!!!!! Buddy loves you too!!!!!

Victoria and Buddy.....( talk to you later Buck-a-roo!!! )


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

I didnt know you buck but you touched my heart. You will never be forgotten. you were so loved by other golden lovers anyway . !! Run free & play sweety Love you !!

Hugs & xxxx


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Rest in peace dear Buck.Loved and not forgotten


----------



## BELLA (Nov 13, 2006)

RIP Buck ~~~~~~~


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is a beautiful tribute!
RIP Buck!.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

Rest In Peace dear sweet Buck. You are loved and missed by many

Jazzys Mom


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Godspeed Buck. May you have a tennis ball in your teeth when your people join you at the bridge.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

BELLA said:


> Edited......Thanks Bella


Yep....we all agreed to keep this out of the Rainbow Bridge....


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

We never stop missing our wonderful goldens...or any other dog we have truly loved, but it does get easier and you find you will talk of him more with smiles on your face then tears streaming down it. Wonder if your Buck and my Buck have met yet? My Buck was also 12 when I lost him in May.

Bless all the sweet pets at The Bridge.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Godspeed Sweet Buck~May you & Skyler play from sunrise to sunset.


----------

